# Mapa das estações meteorológicas - Google Maps



## fablept (18 Set 2011 às 18:56)

Boas..

Deixo aqui a minha sugestão à Meteopt.com para criar um mapa das estações meteorológicas dos utilizadores do forum usando o Google Maps API, o template que usei é gratuito, muito simples de usar e muito leve.





Ao clicar no marcador, obtem-se os dados da estação e/ou o link para o site..não sei se é possível incluir o script do WeaterUnderground mas a Banner da Cumulus e do MeteoClimatic funcionam perfeitamente (ver a estação na Madeira e da Lagoa - Algarve).

Criei um exemplo "às três pancadas" (inclui uma barra em css apenas para mostrar que é possível adicionar menus/etc), podem aceder o exemplo que criei (não ligar às coordenadas!! ):
http://auriolws.info/meteoteste/map.html


Percebo muito pouco de programação, mas acho que alguem com minimos conhecimentos conseguiria desenvolver esta ideia e torna-la muito útil ao forum.


PS: Desculpem lá aos utilizadores a quem copiei os endereços e os banners sem autorização..é por uma boa causa


----------



## ijv (18 Set 2011 às 19:19)

olha logo a minha estação para amostra


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2017 às 18:06)

Ouvi na rádio local, que está previsto adquirir uma estação meteorológica automática (75mil EUR), para instalação no aerodromo de Castelo Branco, a par de outras obras previstas (construção de angar) até final de 2017. 

O aeródromo está situado a 4km NE de Castelo Branco, coordenadas: LAT: 395054N LONG: 0072630W
Dada a proximidade e igual altitude (relativamente à EMA), seria interessante confrontar ambos registos, para verificar a influencia do efeito "Ilha urbana de calor" consoante a intensidade e orientação do vento.

Seria interessante que os dados fossem públicos, teriamos várias estações na cidade: 
- RUEMA
- EMA
- Estação na Escola Superior Agrária
- Estação automática no aeródromo

Dados da localização do aerodromo de Castelo Branco:

*1 LOCALIZAÇÃO 1 LOCATION* 
Reta do Lance Grande 5 Km (2.7 NM) NE de Castelo Branco 

*2 DADOS DE REFERÊNCIA AD 2 *
LAT: 395054N LONG: 0072630W 
Elevação: 381m/1251ft Elevation: 381m/1251ft 
THR RWY 16 395103.19N0072635.62W Elevação: 379m/1244ft 
THR RWY 34 395019.44N0072612.54W Elevação: 370m/1214ft 
Temperatura de Referência: 30º C 
Temperatura média máxima: 21.6º C 
Temperatura média mínima: 10.8º C 
Vento predominante: E-W 
Var. Mag: 2º W (2013) 
Variação Anual: 0.13º Decrescente 

*3 ALTITUDE DE TRANSIÇÃO *
4000ft


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

Paulo H disse:


> Ouvi na rádio local, que está previsto adquirir uma estação meteorológica automática (75mil EUR), para instalação no aerodromo de Castelo Branco, a par de outras obras previstas (construção de angar) até final de 2017.
> 
> O aeródromo está situado a 4km NE de Castelo Branco, coordenadas: LAT: 395054N LONG: 0072630W
> Dada a proximidade e igual altitude (relativamente à EMA), seria interessante confrontar ambos registos, para verificar a influencia do efeito "Ilha urbana de calor" consoante a intensidade e orientação do vento.
> ...


Wow uma estação custa mesmo muito!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2017 às 13:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Wow uma estação custa mesmo muito!



Pois é.. o aerodromo é uma obra financiada pela câmara municipal.


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Set 2019 às 23:09)

Paulo H disse:


> Ouvi na rádio local, que está previsto adquirir uma estação meteorológica automática (75mil EUR), para instalação no aerodromo de Castelo Branco, a par de outras obras previstas (construção de angar) até final de 2017.
> 
> O aeródromo está situado a 4km NE de Castelo Branco, coordenadas: LAT: 395054N LONG: 0072630W
> Dada a proximidade e igual altitude (relativamente à EMA), seria interessante confrontar ambos registos, para verificar a influencia do efeito "Ilha urbana de calor" consoante a intensidade e orientação do vento.
> ...


Alguém consegue disponibilizar os links das estações meteorológicas quer do aeródromo de Castelo Branco, quer da escola agrária?


----------

